# ummm. this guy is crazy



## diggerdude (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=37416&highlight=train


----------



## diggerdude (Jan 11, 2008)

opps sorry didn't see that.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

NP just expanding your knowledge


----------

